# 8400GS running hot



## tanmaymohan (Apr 5, 2013)

My specifications are
Intel Core i3-2120
4GB RAM
DH61WW mobo
Palit 8400GS

Suddenly a few days back my GPU stopped working
i mean there was no display while turning on the computer

I connected the VGA cable to onboard graphics and it worked fine

But today there was no display even on onboard So i had to reconnect it back to GPU which again worked fine!

I ran Furmark and GPU was hovering at 90-100 degrees C (idle 67-70C)




I have a few questions :

1. Why suddenly it stopped working? then again start working the next day?
2. Why is it running too hot ? (It does have a fan)
3. How can i manually switchover to Intel onboard graphics? (BIOS settings are bit confusing)?
4. What more games can i play on INTEL HD 2000 graphics (Tomb Raider 2013 works fine) ?

Thanks in advance

Tanmay Mohan


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 5, 2013)

Buddy, see my sig, I have an i3 2100 and used to use 8400GS. But, seriously, the i3's IGP is more powerful than this crappy GPU. PLease remove it immediately and don't repeat my mistake.


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2013)

_*Dont run furmark or Kombuster !!*_

Complete system config would help. Include PSU.
Clean the whole system.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 5, 2013)

Intel ® Core i3 2120 3.3GHz
Simmtronics 4GB DDR3 1333MHz
Windows 8 Enterprise x86
Intel DH61WW motherboard
WD 500GB HDD
Bestec 300W PSU


I don't know how to remove the GPU 
many times i always end up with various problems


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 5, 2013)

tanmaymohan said:


> Intel ® Core i3 2120 3.3GHz
> Simmtronics 4GB DDR3 1333MHz
> Windows 8 Enterprise x86
> Intel DH61WW motherboard
> ...


> watch some YouTube videos on how to remove it. It's really simple.

> Eliminate that GPU ASPA. 

> upgrade that PSU ASAP. Buy at least a Corsair CX430V.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 5, 2013)

Y U People always make this mistake lol
HD 2000 is around 5-10% better than 8400 GS..
The only thing you will miss is the sweet nvidia control panel

Btw Never heard of Bestec PSUs.. need to research a bit

EDIT: Id be careful if I were you OP




> 4. What more games can i play on INTEL HD 2000 graphics (Tomb Raider 2013 works fine) ?


To answer your question, all Pre 2008 Games will run at med-med high settings..
Games like Dragon Age origins etc will run at high at optimal resolutions..
Forget the latest games, they wont run at all or will be  too laggy to play

You can always OC your HD 2000 in the control panel, for another 5-10% boost.
Currently Im playing Darksiders at 720p with no issues with framerates


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 5, 2013)

8400GS is waeker than HD 2000 of i3-2120. So, there is no point in keeping it. It will add to more power consumption only. 
Better remove the card.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 6, 2013)

In NFS Mw 2012, the 8400GS used to give 15 fps (at 800x600) and the HD2000 gives ~23 fps.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 7, 2013)

I can run FIFA 13 Med settings and Hitman Absolution with Lowest settings in my HD 2000. Seriously you have to change your PSU


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

Myth said:


> _*Dont run furmark or Kombuster !!...*_


Reason please!


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

^ furmark/kombuster are essentially stress testing s/w meant for high end gpu with custom cooling and voltage OCing.

it puts a hell of a lot load on the chip, making it 100% load all times, and uses all the threads.. so the chip is overworked, it draws a hell lot of current, more than its meant to draw and it heats up.. continual usage Will lead to burnout. It even put a lot of stress on the PSU, which has to work to supply the current needed.

@OP: Its high time you left that GPU. Buy a 7750/7770. both are good and leagues ahead of nvidia8400 and intel HD2000


----------



## Myth (Apr 7, 2013)

^^As anirbandd said.



harshilsharma63 said:


> Reason please!



Furmark/Kombuster are more of a stress test than benchmarks. They  push the gpu beyond its capability with extra power draw resulting in  excess temps and currents. The mosfet heatsinks arent designed to perform at such high levels nor cool  down these levels of heat. Its not advisable to run furmark/kombuster  for hours/days like one runs cpu stress test like prime95,etc. Actually pointless running them at all.
Actual games or applications do not force so much power draw nor do they stress the gpu so much. 
I  think I read somewhere that nvidia/amd cards throttle in the presence  of furmark  running. Not too sure but see if google can confirm that. 


Use game benchmarks, 3dmark, etc.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

Myth said:


> ^^As anirbandd said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I know that info. Furmark is the nightmare of GPU's. But OP wasn't using ut as a benchmark. I used it to get stability on overclocks


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Well, I know that info. Furmark is the nightmare of GPU's. *But OP wasn't using ut as a benchmark.* I used it to get stability on overclocks





> I ran Furmark and GPU was hovering at 90-100 degrees C (idle 67-70C)



R-E-A-D. 

anyway, to get stability on OCs?? play a few demanding games for that 
the loads created during gaming cannot be simualted by apps like Furmark/Kombuster/3DMark.

IMO, furmark is just a show off of how much load/temp your PC can sustain.


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

I've read stories of people who fried their new GPU's by running Furmark.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

^ there are loads of vids on youtube..

pretty hilarious  some of them


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 19, 2013)

Now gpu  is not even showing up in BIOS or Windows


Currently using IntelHD2000 
Max payne 3 works gud

What could be the cause of not showing up ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

tanmaymohan said:


> Now gpu  is not even showing up in BIOS or Windows
> 
> 
> Currently using IntelHD2000
> ...


IGP aren't shown in BIOS. Intel IGP drivers.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 23, 2013)

i mean the 8400gs is not showing up in bios

Yes it is connected to the power supply and FAN runs too

PSU is Bestec ATX-250-12Z REV 250W (6.8years old got with HP COMPAQ cabinet no issues yet)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 23, 2013)

tanmaymohan said:


> i mean the 8400gs is not showing up in bios
> 
> Yes it is connected to the power supply and FAN runs too
> 
> PSU is Bestec ATX-250-12Z REV 250W (6.8years old got with HP COMPAQ cabinet no issues yet)



> BIOS will not tell you if a graphic card is installed. It will only tell you that one of the PCIe x16 slot is occupied, thats it.

> That PSU is crap.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 3, 2013)

>no sir 
The GPU isnt shown anywhere 
PCI slot not populated

>I can't upgrade sorry


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 3, 2013)

^ Then at least remove that GPU and use the IGP.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2013)

Bios can't show if a pci ( pci, agp, pci-e ) slot is populated or not .. it can only show info about ram slot and storage devices.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> Bios can't show if a pci ( pci, agp, pci-e ) slot is populated or not .. it can only show info about ram slot and storage devices.


It can...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10294&stc=1


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2013)

that's good and this screenshot is from which bios ie motherboard ? Your Intel DH61WW ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 6, 2013)

^ yeah, the latest ( 0113) bios on dh61ww. It even includes cpu and ram overclocking options 

^ yeah, the latest ( 0113) bios on dh61ww. It even includes cpu and ram overclocking options


----------

